# Plow height



## Fusarelli (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,
I have a fisher minute mount plow on a 1999 Dodge Ram 2500. Is there a specific height the plow should be off the ground when it's fully raised? Mine seems rather low, roughly 10 inches. When it's raised, the A frame comes within a half inch of touching the attachment arm, so if I were to shorten the lift chain, idk if it would go much higher, or if it would do some damage. 
FYI a, this is my first time owning my own plow, just got the truck with the plow over the summer. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd start by reading the owners manual.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Out of the 3 plows I have bought in past only 1 came with a manual. 

I dont know fisher. But it sure sounds good to me. 

Here is some past post on other plows. Maybe some of these will help ya.

copy pasted old post here

Dealers say height 9'' inches is the clearance on most setup's, so 11'' is ideal...


So, you need to consider the rise but, you also have to consider the drop. when the plow is down and the contour of the grade drops will your plow have the float to follow the grade after you adjust your chains.


----------



## Fusarelli (Oct 21, 2014)

I read the owners manual online but it doesn't have any info on the height it should be at when raised. When it's lowered in float, there is still plenty of room for it too go down when the grade drops. I guess it's really not a big deal, I just feel like it's gonna scrape when I turn out of a hilly parking lot that has a hump. We have a couple of MM2's at work (I have a MM1) and they seem to be much higher than mine when elevated. Also, pretty much every other plow I see on the road seems to be higher than mine.
I could remove a link or two of chain, but my concern is if that would do any damage, like the plow trying to raise higher after the A frame and attachment arm have already touched.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It'll only raise as high as the stops
You can raise it as high as you want by adjusting the chains but....
1) you'll block the plow lights being that high up
2) you can over heat due to blocking the radiator.

Your also comparing 2 different plows and possibly different trks.
If your worried about hitting things coming out of drive's......dont put a plow on your trk.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

If you're not hitting when you're driving you should be ok. 10" seems pretty good. I'm assuming you have the proper springs for your truck and it's not your front end sagging when the plow is raised.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

OP you might ask stuff in the Fisher board too. Way more traffic from the guys that own those there.

Fisher http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=53

I have been here since 05 and never seen this homeowner board till this year. If I remember correctly.


----------



## Fusarelli (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks! I'm new to this forum so I appreciate the guidance. I'll post over there now, thank you!


----------

